# Your World Series thoughts?



## Geezerette (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m really glad Tampa beat the Astros, but don’t really have a preference between the Dodgers & Braves.looking forward to watching the game this aft.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

Since I am not really interested in sports, I only have one memory of the worlds series.  I was in grade school in Los Angeles and the Dodgers were in the world series.  Somebody brought a small TV (considering "small" according to the technology at the time) to school and class stopped so we could watch a game.  I don't know why, but as insignificant as this event was, I still clearly remember it (but not who won or which game in the series it was) as clearly as I remember in that same school, the announcement that Kennedy had been shot.  That was significant and I would expect to remember it well, but why that world series game, I have no idea.  The mind is a funny thing. 

Tony


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm rooting for Dodgers to win tonight's Game 7 against the Braves,they had the best record in shortened MLB season I'm glad the Astros were eliminated


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2020)

Had a scrapbook in 1955, every box score, every article regarding Dodgers.
Interested ebbed, scrap book lost in the folds of time.
Go Bums!


----------



## Chet (Oct 18, 2020)

I can't get into any sports with the way the virus has changed things. Maybe next year.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm so happy the Dodgers are going to be in the World Series
I couldn't stay awake to watch the end,but leave it to one of my favorite Dodger player,Cody Bellinger to hit the game winning home run.I know he's been in a slump throughout the shortened season into the playoffs
The World Series should be interesting with the 2 teams with the best records in their division
I'm rooting for the Dodgers to win it in 6


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 19, 2020)

I hope they rest well today.. Never before such a short time between the end of the “season” and the start of the Series.


----------



## Sneaky Pete (Oct 19, 2020)

At one time, I knew every player on every team, plus stats and their uniform number. I got away from following baseball. I think the money was a turnoff, especially when I read a guy was offered $12 million and he wouldn't sign for less than $14 million. To me, that's just plain old greed.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 19, 2020)

Baseball has gone to hell, football has gone to hell, greed and all the other   events-but we watch  -


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2020)

I watched some of the 1st game last night
I tuned in the 4th inning when Cody Bellinger hit a 2 run HR,in the 6th Mookie Betts hit a HR,Justin Turner,Max Muncy hit doubles.At the end of 6th inn it was 8-1,final score 8-3
I was glad to see  pitcher Clayton Kershaw do well because he has struggled in the past in this type of situation


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 21, 2020)

I am pulling for the Dodges but I would like it to go at least 6 games. TV sports keeps me entertained.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2020)

I watched part of Game 5 last night couldn't stay awake until the end,happy  they won 4-2
It was nice to see pitcher Clayton Kershaw make a defensive play by throwing the ball to his catcher, Will Smith as one of the Tampa players tried to steal home.I'm,crossing my fingers they win Game 6 Tues night. If it happens it will be the 1st time they've won since 1988 they are long overdue


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2020)

Don't understand how Dodgers were hitting that Ray's pitcher,
he was throwing the ball 100 miles an hour.  

(No way am I going to stand and let a man throwing baseballs, rocks or bullets at 100 miles an hour-No, no way)

Darn good series, Rays hanging in there, but Dodgers will win?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm happy the Dodgers  won the World Series defeating Tampa Bay in Game 6 3-1. Their 1st title since 1988 Corey Seager  deserved MVP award
I felt bad for Tampa's starting pitcher,Snell being pulled in the 6th,he certainly was giving the Dodgers fits,at that point Tampa was leading 1-0
Regarding,LA's Justin Turner,he was pulled from the game I think in the 6th inning because he tested positive for the virus.I'm questioning whether Dodgers manager,Dave Roberts knew about this ahead of time,if thats the case, Turner should not have been allowed to play at all.He made the stupid mistake of coming back on the field afterwards,celebrating with his team mates. In some pictures,he's wearing a mask,others he's not esp when the team picture was taken.I'll be interested to learn if some of his team mates test positive in the coming days


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2020)

Justin Turner ruined it all.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2020)

Did not watch it just checked the score late at night.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2020)

Turner, not sure what to think.  His teammates had to know he had the virus.  
They didn't shun him when he cane out to celebrate with him.
Did you see that blond he had the liplock on-hope it was his wife. 

The commissioner is taking his punishment under advisement, will let us know later-not sure i care for that.
Well, he can call him, 'Redbeard, Scourge of Baseball.'
He would say, "I don't care.' as will his teammates, unless they come down with covid-19, then they will care, a lot.

Note, both teams were tested before game 6, after game 6, where they getting this easy access to testing supplies,
Also, they will be tested daily
We have to drive, make appt...


----------

